# Anybody interested in a WI NAG this early summer?



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

If you know about the NW-NAG events of years past, followed by a couple of ND-NAGs, give me a holler if you might be interested in an early summer weekend ride retreat in the north woods of Wisconsin (Chequamegon area). I'm thinking one of the first weekends in June.

Friday afternoon/night ride. Saturday A & B rides, evening cookout. Optional Sunday morning ride/depart.

I have a job going on in Duluth, MN and I could probably squeeze off a ride weekend after a site visit in a couple of months....

The Dij (back from the dead)

[email protected]


----------



## SuperClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

Randy

Lakreraven suggested a low-key CAMBA NAG to coincide with the Poker Run this year. Don't know the 2006 dates yet, but usually in ealry June as you suggest.

Oh, and why you never make it to Gnome-Fest?? Ton's o' fun.

Mark


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Cool*

I can bring a co-worker along for the trip. I will be hearing from Gary I'm sure. I never come to Gnomefest cause I have a family and can't take off to the woods very easily. Also the last couple of years, GF has been the weekend after my "regular" Maah Daah Hey trip in September. No way two trips are gonna happen back to back.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Well it took me a while to catch up with this thread, but now that I found it.....I'm confirming my interest. We should try to unite the NAG family for the usual ride/camp/feast dealio. I'll spread the word behind the cheese curtain and even down south. What dates did you have in mind?


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

I am glad I didn't just come out and state my first choice for weekends - turns out we have a wedding to attend. SO...as of now my choice weekends would be either June 2-4 or 16-18. Preferably the early one. Is this too early in the year?

I think I can get Marc from Mpls to come up. I would have me and maybe 2 others along.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

First weekend in June works for me........national trails day (I think). Maybe Mark can post it up on MORC and I'll post it on Big Whiskey and we'll have a good ole fashioned Hoe-Down. g


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

You can put me down as a definate maybe. A great deal will depend upon my work schedule, and I just changed jobs so I don't know exactly what that will look like. I will keep an eye on this thread and when you get a date nailed down see if it will work with my schedule.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Camping Info for the NAG.

http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpage.jsp?goto=/nrrs/wi/name/newindex.html

The link above takes you to the reserve america site, where you can reserve a site. We'll try to take up sites 1-11. I have site number 7 and we can have 8 people and 3 cars at that site. There's a nice lake and there are sweet trails just a short drive from the campground.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

So, has it been settled? Is it the 1st weekend in June? If so, I will bump that against the rest of my schedule and see if that is doable.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

June 2-4 ...the first weekend in June.

g


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

I am definitely interested in attending this years NW-NAG. The last few years I was chomping at the bit wanting to go (especially the MDH one) but unfortunately I could not get leave.

This year however I have confirmed leave from June 1st-9th, and was actually looking for a bike trip. This is perfect.

So, what exactly do I need to do? I will probably come with my wife, but she won't be riding or camping. I will camp, but she will likely stay at a B&B somewhere nearby while she explores the area. So basically it will just be me camping. Should I reserve my own spot at http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/co.../newindex.html?

Edit: I went ahead and reserved Site #3 for June 2nd through the 4th. If anyone needs a spot, let me know.

Shane


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Ahhh good move, Shane! I was just going to suggest that you reserve a site and then prepare to share with others that want to attend. The more sites we get locked up with reservations....the more we can offer space to people as they clear their schedules to attend the weekend's festivities. I know we have sites 7, 5 and now 3 in play. I've been to three out of the five or six NAG's (2 in NW and 1 in ND) and I have made great ride'n buds at every one of them. We may not see each other, but about two times a year (because of the geographical distance), but it's always like coming home (even though we meet in far away places to ride bikes).

Welcome to the NAG cult....oh, I mean family,

g


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> Ahhh good move, Shane! I was just going to suggest that you reserve a site and then prepare to share with others that want to attend. The more sites we get locked up with reservations....the more we can offer space to people as they clear their schedules to attend the weekend's festivities. I know we have sites 7, 5 and now 3 in play. I've been to three out of the five or six NAG's (2 in NW and 1 in ND) and I have made great ride'n buds at every one of them. We may not see each other, but about two times a year (because of the geographical distance), but it's always like coming home (even though we meet in far away places to ride bikes).
> 
> Welcome to the NAG cult....oh, I mean family,
> 
> g


Yeah, I figured I'd just go ahead and grab another campsite just to make sure. I have no problem at all sharing the site, in fact, that's pretty much what I figured when I reserved it.

My wife and I will be coming from Omaha, NE. First time visiting WI, so we are both pretty excited. Chequamegon looks very tasty! Can't wait.

This whole thing is kind of weird, because the last month or so, for some reason I have been receiving newsletters from a Wisconsin mountain bike club? WORBA maybe? Not sure how that happened, but strange coincidence.

Shane


----------



## SuperClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

CAMBA NAGers

I have site #2. (I can't believe I am going to camp!) Looking forward to this, can't hardly wait.

Mark


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yawnnn...ho hum*

I must be getting old. Five years ago or so when I started going to these things I would not sleep for weeks prior. I would plan every detail and reconfigure packing lists. I would check the weather nine times a day.

This time, I half-heartedly posted the invite then promptly ignored the whole thing for a long time. I'll check the threads once every couple of weeks. I might get around to checking weather the week beforehand - maybe.

You'd think after not riding for months I'd be chomping at the bit. Oh well.....see you all there I guess.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Mark, you're camping???

Was that an acorn, or the sky falling?

I'll be checking my calendar as well. I need to fully ride Ojibway dammit.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

I covered both bases. I have my campsite reserved, and my wife has a nice lodge rented at a place called Garmisch.. or something like that.

The idea of camping while I ride bikes did not really appeal to her, so she will be doing her on thing and sleeping comfortably at the lodge.

Any rough idea on how many people we are looking at showing up so far?


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

As it gets closer, I am leaning more and more towards blowing off the road races and just going to the NAG. I don't have enough miles in my legs this spring to even be an also ran in the roadie events. The NAG seems like it would just be alot more fun.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

It looks like sites 1-11 are all booked up for the weekend. Does anyone have room at their site for 1 car and a small tent? If not, I will have to get a site on the other half of the campground.

And if I bring my SS out, what gearing would you recomend? I am currently running 32X16. It is pretty flat here in ND.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Gearing should be fine. I'll be looking to double up too. One car, one tent, probably two adults and a 2 yr old. I don't think that'll be too much of an issue, will it?


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> It looks like sites 1-11 are all booked up for the weekend. Does anyone have room at their site for 1 car and a small tent? If not, I will have to get a site on the other half of the campground.
> 
> And if I bring my SS out, what gearing would you recomend? I am currently running 32X16. It is pretty flat here in ND.


Frozen,

Yeah, I have room for you. I only will have one tent at my campsite, and my wife will have the car while she stays at a nearby lodge. So no problem there.

Same goes for you ~martini~


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Cool, I will put in for some leave. Wish me luck.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

We've got room at our site for peoplesples. We have a vw bus, a big brown dog and a new Berner puppy. 

A month away :rockon:


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

*1st post*

What is a WI NAG?


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Wisconsin Not-A-Gathering.

Basically an excuse for people to get together and ride the same places, but without the corporate muscle of the more established gatherings. DIY gathering.


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for info. How often do NAGs take place?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

once a year. If we're organized enough.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

So.....uhhh.....with Randy being bored and me wanting to keep things simple at this NAG, does anyone have any preconceived notions about activities and what-knot for this thang?

I chatted a bit with the Daloott foks about which trails would be at the top of their list and Ojibwa and the new Rock Lake came up......do we need to schedule a B ride, or are we all allright with those choices? We can always do an out and back on the little know-seldom ridden NAG traditional NW singletrack that we've done before.

Should we attempt the DaleRider1 swag swap, like we've done at previous NAGS? Should we have a pot luck feast? Beer Swap?

I'm all for simplicity, cuz I'm saving all the facy-shmancy stuff for Gnome-Fest.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> So.....uhhh.....with Randy being bored and me wanting to keep things simple at this NAG, does anyone have any preconceived notions about activities and what-knot for this thang?
> 
> I chatted a bit with the Daloott foks about which trails would be at the top of their list and Ojibwa and the new Rock Lake came up......do we need to schedule a B ride, or are we all allright with those choices? We can always do an out and back on the little know-seldom ridden NAG traditional NW singletrack that we've done before.
> 
> ...


I don't really have any preconceived notions other than I am going to have an opportunity to ride some new trails with people who will know how to lay out the routes.

I plan on riding as much as I can while I am there. Never been to WI before and not very likely I will be back there anytime soon.

Not really sure what the DaleRider swag is all about. I know who DaleRider is through the forums, but that's about it.

I am down with a potluck feast. I had also planned on bringing up some Nebraska/Missouri regional microbrews with me as well. Just to keep things interesting. I am all for trading brews.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

OK it's settled.......A Beer and Wife Swap......rides.......camping.......debauchery......cross dressing......more debauchery, followed by even more beer.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Count me in*



LakeRaven said:


> We've got room at our site for peoplesples. We have a vw bus, a big brown dog and a new Berner puppy.
> 
> A month away :rockon:


I guess I haven't really officially asked, but I will need room for my one tent as well (2 people).


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Dijridoo said:


> I guess I haven't really officially asked, but I will need room for my one tent as well (2 people).


Shouldn't be a problem. I think we have 5 sites reserved total.

I have space at my site (#3) for at least 3 more people, and one more car. So if you want a spot, just say the word.

I am pretty sure others might have space as well.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

I would prefer the Ojibwa and new Rock Lake. Anybody know if St. Andrews is still open for the downhill portion? My guest is very interested.

Otherwise I know I rode a very cool section of Patsy Lake a few years ago that I'd like to find again. Fast tree-tunnel riding.

To tell the truth, I am so out of shape and have ridden soooo little, this will just be nice to get in the woods and stretch the legs. Rock Lake should be fun stuff.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Dijridoo said:


> I would prefer the Ojibwa and new Rock Lake. Anybody know if St. Andrews is still open for the downhill portion? My guest is very interested.
> 
> Otherwise I know I rode a very cool section of Patsy Lake a few years ago that I'd like to find again. Fast tree-tunnel riding.
> 
> To tell the truth, I am so out of shape and have ridden soooo little, this will just be nice to get in the woods and stretch the legs. Rock Lake should be fun stuff.


I will put myself at the mercy of those who have been there before. Riding in the woods will make a nice change of pace though.

And that last paragragh is the greatest lie ever told in the world of cycling.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

There's alway's room at my site for Randy and friends.......I think if we all go with the attitude that we'll share the sites we've reserved....everything'll work out just fine. As we get closer, we can do a call for roles (role call) and figure things out or just go completely semper cajsz (phonetically; the first syllable in the word casual) and figure it all out at beer o'clock on Friday.

Here's a little primer from the North Dakota NAG a few years ago.


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> Here's a little primer from the North Dakota NAG a few years ago.


Martini's rump. That's about all the convincing I need.

Sounds like fun. I'll hopefully get out of work and try and get one of the first come, first serve sites in the loop on friday.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> And that last paragragh is the greatest lie ever told in the world of cycling.


Well considering that last year at this time I was riding to work every day and trail riding at the local spot once a week..... Let me put it this way, other than a trip to the MDH in September, I haven't ridden more than 6-8 miles in one ride since June 2005. Factor in no commuting (we moved too far out of town) and maybe 12-15 total local trail rides IN A YEAR, I certainly qualify for truth in the "out of shape" statement. My _only_ saving grace was hockey twice a week all winter.

Furthermore, pal, if you think you are fatter than me, we can have a "pregnant man" competition and I'll let you buy me a beer for winning. At least you have the cajones to bring your SS. Mine will stay at home til mid-season.


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

I have site 5. All are welcome . I`ll just have a 2 man tent, a car, my hammock, and maybe an EZ Up. So they`ll be plenty of room for others. I actually have my site reserved through Monday so if you want to stay longer, that`s cool


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, we are closing in on just a few days out now and I am getting together a list of stuff I need to bring.

Actually, more specifically, my wife is getting together a list. She worries about stuff like this. I generally pack for trips the day I am set to leave. She stresses out too much for that...

So... I know the beer/wife swap was confirmed earlier. We doing potluck dinner on Saturday night as well?

The other question I have is how prominently do roots and rocks feature into CAMBA trails? The tires I am running now are ideal for Nebraska hardpack, but not so effective when wet roots and rocks are involved. Just trying to get an idea of what to expect.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## Ski-U-Mah (Jan 28, 2004)

Pawndream said:


> The other question I have is how prominently do roots and rocks feature into CAMBA trails? The tires I am running now are ideal for Nebraska hardpack, but not so effective when wet roots and rocks are involved. Just trying to get an idea of what to expect.


Lotsa rocks, particularly on the Big O & Rock Lake. Wish I could make it up for this gathering, but I'll be up there in a few weeks.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Let's see......you'll need

a butterfly net
gnome repellent
ouji board
crampons
bermuda shorts
lube
crayons
a large can of shortening
6 live crayfish

New Glarus has a new summer brew called Naked.......Ox and I bought our local booze slinger out this weekend.










g


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Ohmygod.

That's my ass. 

Just got news that I won't be able to make it. FOCK! Have fun up there w/out me folks. I know I won't miss the clouds of mosquitos. But the trail riding will WILL be missed.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

So, about this wife swapping business......Do I have to bring my own wife, or can it be somebody elses. I ask because I am leaving the wife home with the kiddies for the weekend.

And Dijradoo, I am sure that you would win the preggo man contest. While I am not in "race shape" yet this year, I am still in shape. The Air force says so. I will have a Moose Drool in the cooler for you.

Martini, Sorry to here that you won't make it. I will bare my a$$ on your behalf. Or not.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

The wife swap has been cancelled, now that Martini is unable to attend.
However...the beer swap is forcast for full tsunami force.

Now that I've sobered up.....I can see that a virgin NAG'r might really want to know what to bring along for the weekend. My Ernesto-esque attempt at humor might be construed as (less than)<less than=""> cordial. Apologies and bygones.

Bring camping stuff......and riding stuff......it's always a good idea to remember garbage bags and DEET.......an extra beverage cooler for the beer swap would be swell......an e-Z Up (if yah got one) in case we get rained upon.......bring some warm clothes and your bathing suit......the northwoods weather is quite unpredictable........we should think about firewood......maybe pool some money and send someone with the appropriate type of vehicle to get a load? or everyone bring a bundle or three to share at the central bonfire? Or Both!

Saturday Pot Luck (food not beer)?

Who want's to have one or who want's to have everybody just fend for themselves?

My .02 cents

Brats come in packs of 5 or 6, so just about every carload has a built in (bit'o) the pot luck potential.......but I leave it up to the NAG faithfull to decide how we want to proceed.

Here's a *loose schedule *of activities for the weekend.

Friday afternoon - NAGsters begin to arrive and set up camp.....
Friday evening - more folks arrive - beers - ring around the campfire

Saturday after breakfast - Ride Ojibwa
Saturday after lunch - ride option - hike option - beach option
Saturday drunk o'clock - bonfire - beer swap

Sunday after breakfast - Ride the New Rock Lake Zingle-Trak

Disperse

This schedule is just a suggestion and utimately the group can decide to switch things around as they see fit.

g</less>


----------



## SuperClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> we should think about firewood......maybe pool some money and send someone with the appropriate type of vehicle to get a load? or everyone bring a bundle or three to share at the central bonfire?


Gary, et.al.

FYI: This notice re: firewood is from the campground reservation confirmation:

Please do not bring firewood from home to the Chequamegon-Nicolet National Forest. Firewood is available at or near camping facilities. This is to protect the Chequamegon-Nicolet National Forest from spreading Emerald Ash Borer, an exotic insect from Asia.

Mark


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Firewood*



SuperClydesdale said:


> Gary, et.al.
> 
> FYI: This notice re: firewood is from the campground reservation confirmation:
> 
> ...


My personal favorite is the guy on the north side of County M, just a mile or so east of Cable. Pull up, measure a stack in his little crib/measuring box, drop a fiver in the pay slot & be on the way. Easy & cheap.

I think we should plan on a group beverage at the Corner Bar. Gotta love the stuffed beavers. I am guessing we will be through there about 2pm or so on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*My thoughts:*



LakeRaven said:


> Bring camping stuff......and riding stuff......it's always a good idea to remember garbage bags and DEET.......an extra beverage cooler for the beer swap would be swell......an e-Z Up (if yah got one) in case we get rained upon.......bring some warm clothes and your bathing suit......the northwoods weather is quite unpredictable........we should think about firewood......maybe pool some money and send someone with the appropriate type of vehicle to get a load? or everyone bring a bundle or three to share at the central bonfire? Or Both!
> 
> Saturday Pot Luck (food not beer)?
> 
> ...


FIREWOOD - bring yer own. Look for the wood seller on the north side of County M just a mile or so east of Cable.
POT LUCK - I say yes. Group cooking and such on Saturday night.
BRING YER LIGHTS - I like the night ride shenanigans from the last WI NAG.
SWAP - I could do without the Dalerider Swap.
RIDE ORDER - I would think that the Saturday ride should be Rock Lake due to the extra length, and those more familiar with the area might be able to help direct others to an extended ride off of that loop. I would also maybe be interested in St. Andrew's on Friday afternoon after camp arrival and setup, since we only have to continue up County D a few miles, eh? Any thoughts on NCT? I haven't seen/heard anything lately. Still open?
Also a Saturday afternoon ride option might be to get folks out to the overlook on the NCT - if I remember right that was about a 4 mile ride and well worth the view.

Input?


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> The wife swap has been cancelled, now that Martini is unable to attend.
> However...the beer swap is forcast for full tsunami force.
> 
> Now that I've sobered up.....I can see that a virgin NAG'r might really want to know what to bring along for the weekend. My Ernesto-esque attempt at humor might be construed as (less than)<less than=""> cordial. Apologies and bygones.


Yeah, we (wife and me) laughed at your suggested packing list. We will see what we can do to bring those items... you are warned!

As far as packing for the weekend.. you see.. I already am packed. I went on a bike and camp trip last weekend and all my camping gear is still in the car. So I could roll out tomorrow and pick up food along the way and be good.

Mainly was asking to get an idea if we were still doing the potluck. I am down with that. We will plan on bringing some communal food items regardless. Hopefully others will follow suit.

I will also be stopping by the Class Six (military liquor store) this evening to choose some beers for the swap. Probably a mixture of Nebraska/Kansas City regionals.

Frozenspokes... Bless your heart for bringing Moose Drool.. I can't get that here in my neck of the woods. Hopefully I will be able to wrestle one of those away from you!


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Just got news that I won't be able to make it. FOCK! Have fun up there w/out me folks. I know I won't miss the clouds of mosquitos. But the trail riding will WILL be missed.


Bummer you won't make it Marty. We'll lay some tracks and raise a pint in your honor.

--Troy


----------



## Chequama Mama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll be there. I may stay the night on Saturday. Not sure yet.
In my opinion, Namekagon on Saturday is a better idea.
I might be able to supply some "local knowledge" of the woods
YO MAMA


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

If the ride order makes sense, switched.......I'm all for it........:thumbsup:


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Chequama Mama said:


> In my opinion, Namekagon on Saturday is a better idea.


Why?

Oh, and re: the nag, we might swing our out of shape selves up there. Still got room oh mighty lake raven or whoever is organizing things?


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

dr hoo said:


> Why?
> 
> Oh, and re: the nag, we might swing our out of shape selves up there. Still got room oh mighty lake raven or whoever is organizing things?


There's always room for you and the Miss'uz.

we have 5 sites reserved...that all take 8 people each........we're not even close to 40 funseekerz (yet) :cornut:

g - less than mighty


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks Like it`s going to be a hot, steamy, sultry weekend. Even without the wife swap


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

Dijridoo said:


> FIREWOOD - bring yer own.
> 
> . . . I would also maybe be interested in St. Andrew's on Friday afternoon after camp arrival and setup, since we only have to continue up County D a few miles, eh? Any thoughts on NCT? I haven't seen/heard anything lately. Still open?
> Also a Saturday afternoon ride option might be to get folks out to the overlook on the NCT - if I remember right that was about a 4 mile ride and well worth the view.
> ...


I'll be arriving into site # 2 by around 3:00 on friday. i Would definitely be interested in a Friday ride.

I will try and pick up a good load of wood for the communal fire from one of the places (has appropriate vehicle).

Haven't decided what brews I'll be bringing yet but will have an armload of something.

--Troy


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

As always, I`ll be bringing chunks of hot burning lumber for the fire. I like that word, lumber


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Maple said:


> I'll be arriving into site # 2 by around 3:00 on friday. i Would definitely be interested in a Friday ride.


I'm up for a ride at 3-4 start friday. We'll figure things out when we get there for that one. I have an idea.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I Drink Blatz said:


> Looks Like it`s going to be a hot, steamy, sultry weekend. Even without the wife swap


Good thing were skipping the wife swap. The best I could find on such short notice was this.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Maple said:


> I'll be arriving into site # 2 by around 3:00 on friday. i Would definitely be interested in a Friday ride.
> 
> I will try and pick up a good load of wood for the communal fire from one of the places (has appropriate vehicle).
> 
> ...


I will be rolling into Chequamegon sometime tomorrow evening (Thursday). We are staying at some lodge on Thursday evening, and I think my wife is dropping me off at the campsite on Friday afternoon before she heads up to Lake Superior.

Not sure about timeframe yet, but I should be there around the same time that you arrive. I will be game for a Friday ride as well.

My brew selection has already been decided. Boulevard Zon (KC seasonal micro), Empyrean Brown (Lincoln NE micro), Empyrean Scottish Skye (Lincoln NE micro), and New Belgium Skinny Dip. Hopefully they go over well with the assembled masses.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Pawndream said:


> My brew selection has already been decided. Boulevard Zon (KC seasonal micro), Empyrean Brown (Lincoln NE micro), Empyrean Scottish Skye (Lincoln NE micro), and New Belgium Skinny Dip. Hopefully they go over well with the assembled masses.


Wow, that's alot of beer! My selection will not be quite as varied. Maybe two.......or three.


----------



## Chequama Mama (Jan 15, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> Why?


There are better really long loops in the Namekagon cluster. We've done some nice four hour loops including the rock lake trail and some other fun stuff there.
Ojibwe is a 2-2.5 hour ride, and that's about it.
YO MAMA


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Wow, that's alot of beer! My selection will not be quite as varied. Maybe two.......or three.


Actually, it's not really _that_ much beer. 2-12 packs (Zon and Skinny Dip) and 2-6 packs (Empyreans).

And yes, I am saving room for a Moose Drool...


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Chequama Mama said:


> Ojibwe is a 2-2.5 hour ride, and that's about it.


How long is that in fat outtashape guy time?

I don't care where we ride really, I'm up for anything people want to do.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*See you there!*

Well the work day is just about over, then it's kids baseball, last minute packing, and a little sleep before an eeeeearly drive.

See ya'll there. My passenger is chomping at the bit to see St. Peter's Dome so I think we will hit that quickly on the way in from Duluth, so that would probably put us at camp somewhere around 5-6pm tomorrow evening.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Some pictures


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks to Dij for organizing, and to Lakeraven for poaching the organizing. It was really good to see people again, and meet some new people as well. It was even better to ride with you all.

No long story for now, so you will have to do with a photo essay form.

The north woods of Wisconsin are very good for riding. Just look at this trail and tell me you would not want to ride it. More of this stuff than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

The people were fun, if a bit off center at times. But maybe that is what makes them fun?


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

The new rock lake trail is very nice, as Dijridoo shows on this little downhill section as he twists through the trees. The old trail was nice, this is a MUST ride.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Turtles sometimes can been seen on this trail.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Rocks on the rock lake loop? Who'd a thunk it? The new Hildebrandt extension on the rock lake trail is nicely technical, with rocks and roots, and unrelenting ups and downs. Here Steve almost cleans a steep rock ledge section as everyone stands around to encourage him and make him nervous!


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

After rock lake, some people did a short ride on the trail that shall not be named. (We had tasted that bit of goodness the day before, so we skipped that ride). Then came the potluck, and much food was eaten!


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Many stories were told.

Who's your Santa?


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

As the fire burned late, the beers winked at us from behind the flames. I was not match for their malty flirtations and partook heavily, which helped to cut my ride short the next day. But it was worth it.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

The final day those of us left and uninjured hit the new Ojibwe trail. We found that it was good. We also found that we were tired, and hung over, and banged up a bit. After 3 miles I turned around (which was a good choice) and the rest completed the loop. I assume the rest of their ride looked like this:


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

BTW, while taking a picture one handed riding a road bike can give really interesting shots, doing so on the MTB when you are tired and on a rocky trail is rather stupid. 

The rest of my ride post bail looked like this. It consisted mostly of coasting and spinning a tiny little gear.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

You know, photos can be nice, but they never capture the whole thing. They are just a tiny slice where you can see a bit of the fun. 

This not a gathering was fun. Very laid back, everyone took care of their own stuff and did what they could to take care of others as well. We shared food, coversation, and riding, and what more could you ask from a summer weekend in the northwoods? Nothing as far as I am concerned.

I do know this, I need to MTB more. But when has that not been true?


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

Her`s some mo


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

And Mo


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

And Even Mo


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

And Me


----------



## cdkrenz (Apr 29, 2006)

*fun in the forest*

Looks like everyone had a good time judging by the pics. I look forward to Gnome Fest. It'll be my virgin year at the GF.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

More pictures, some a bit off center










Pawndream by the fire friday night. I think I maybe had a bit much to drink.










I drink Blatz on Rock Lake.










Lake Raven rounding a turn. Dr. Hoo busted his foot on the stump at this turn. OUCH!










Dijradoo on a step down on Hildabrand.










Ride #2 Saturday. The group at the top of the tral that will go unnamed.










Sitting around the fire telling stories Saturday night.

Sunday we had a smaller group and rode the oujibwe (sp) trail. This trail was much more climby than Rock Lake had been.










Pawndream climbing.










Trail Turtle rounding a turn.










Dijridoo on a fun section.

After Oujibwe, we made our seperate ways. I met alot of great folks, heard some crazy stories, drank too much, and had a great time. I only wish that the drive wouldn't have been so long.










Thanks to Dijradoo and Lakeraven for the organization, and to Jason for acting as out guide at Rock Lake.

BTW, LakeRaven, how is the wrist and the wheel?


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

> BTW, LakeRaven, how is the wrist and the wheel?


Wrist is fractured......I see the Ortho on Wednesday

Wheel is terminal......god rest its soul.


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 5, 2006)

I just wanted to post a lil somethin thanking everyone for making my first NAG experience so positive. Sweet trails, great company, good food and a bunch of brews....not sure I could have asked for more. When I got home, my better half thought I had aquired a wonderful tan on my legs. Unfortunately it washed off in the shower.

I'm sore, tired and cursing my 35lb bike, but I'm already looking forward to my next adventure in Wisconsin.

And to the turtles out there...slow and steady wins the race :thumbsup:


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

NW-NAG 2006 was a a great time!

Thanks to all those who showed up for a totally awesome weekend. It was nice meeting and riding with you all. A better time could not have been had. 

Bikes. Sweet trails. Tasty Brews. Tastier food. Campfire storytelling. And and excellent cast of characters.

And how about that phenomenal weather we had??

And those trails! I wanted so badly to haul back some of those rocks to my local trails in Nebraska. Rocks, how I miss thee...

Hopefully our paths will cross once again in the future, and until that time, may all your lines be true.

Shane


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Frostbite said:


> I'm sore, tired and cursing my 35lb bike...


Hey, I carry that around my waist!

So long as you have fun, that's really all that matters, isn't it? And you seemed to be getting more of the hang of that bike later in the weekend, at least to my eye.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> Wrist is fractured......I see the Ortho on Wednesday


Heal well my friend, and quickly. The wheel will rise again, and so shall you.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Dr. Hoo busted his foot on the stump at this turn. OUCH!


Look at that stump! Nasty, evil, false! We hates it, we hates it forever!!!

I clipped it with the top of my small toe. I spent the rest of the weekend ratcheting my pedals in a paranoid try to avoid a repeat hit.

We have plans for that stump, yes we do. First up the long stair...


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> Look at that stump! Nasty, evil, false! We hates it, we hates it forever!!!
> 
> I clipped it with the top of my small toe. I spent the rest of the weekend ratcheting my pedals in a paranoid try to avoid a repeat hit.
> 
> We have plans for that stump, yes we do. First up the long stair...


Moments after the impact. Note the expression.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> Wrist is fractured......I see the Ortho on Wednesday
> 
> Wheel is terminal......god rest its soul.


That sux. Heal up fast man!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

One more shot.

I Drink Blatz single speeding a decidedly SS unfreindly trail (that will go unnamed).










Thanks for convincing me to bring my SS out on ride #2. I had never ridden terrain as steep or technical on the rigid SS before. It opened my eyes to the fact that I can ride a wider variety of trails with the SS now.


----------



## porkchop (Jan 16, 2004)

dammit!


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

*Great time!!*

What a great weekend! It was great meeting so many of you and seeing others again.

It had been quite a few years since I had ridden any CAMBA trails and I utterly impressed with the new re-routes and stellar singletrack. We couldn't have asked for much better weather and the company was top-notch!

I'll try to post a picture or two when I get a chance.

--Troy


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

I actually wish I had a pic of YOUR expression as I came straight at you after that! Run away Hoo! Luckily I managed to stop in time and avoid hitting the dirt.

Too much speed for the turn was the cause of it all. Must learn to resist grabbing those extra gears in the future.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*My pics from the weekend*

It was very nice to get into the woods on such a perfect weekend of weather. New faces, old faces, all was good and right in the world. Thanks all for coming and I look forward to another NAG up north someplace. Heal up, Gary....

Been awhile since posting multiple pics, so I will try on the order.

*Bodhisattva (Bodi)* - Lakeraven's gorgeous new Burnese Mountain Dog pup. Far too cute for words or pictures. Destined to eat 40lb bags of food in a day when grown.

*Dr. Hoo* rounding the corner on Rock Lake, followed by *Lakeraven*.

*Bethany Raven* rounding same corner. Note blinding speed of rider resulting in blurry image. Wow

*Blatzy* does the rock dance on Rock Lake. Gee, how ever did they name the trail?

*Pawndream* dances up a sweet rock ledge step-up.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*More pics*

All taken on the same rockyrootyslickoffcamberdownhillbetweentrees section. This was right after the nice bridge/skinny log water crossing.

*Frozenspokes*

*Lakeraven*
*
Pawndream*
*
SteveEh/Frostbite*
*
Dijridoo* - of course my taut sinewy legs command such attention that there just isn't enough room in the frame for my bloated head. _ Note the proper product placement with the MTBR shorts and frame sticker_.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*The rest..*

Finally, the next day on the Ojibwe trail, I managed to catch *Pawndream* coming through the woods. I would say there is just not enough green in this image, waddya think?


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Great shots Dijradoo. You have a skill that surpasses mine easily.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

*Nw-nag 2007*

Hey,

Maybe I am a bit crazy, but I am starting to think about riding for next season already....

Ive been leading the travelling life for about 6 years now, but my home is in Cable. I really would like to plan the 2007 NAG. I will finally be moving home in December, and I am already pumped of a riding season in the northwoods.

I was at the first NAG with Hoo, Berrywise, Randy, etc. I then went to one more, maybe in 2002. Been missing it ever since.

Sooooo..... Same time, same place, 2007? I live in the area and work for the LBS, so I would be happy to take on the planning....


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Gee...thanks*

I was all ready for winter and putting most of the bikes away, and you just HAVE to get the juices flowing at the frigging BEGINNING of winter, don't you. Sheesh.

I think planning for next year would be great. We like early season, not sure why. I had wanted to drag the folks up to St. Peter's Dome this yeat but we didnt' get the chance.

We did Rock Lake and Ojibwe and while they are great trails, I think I'd like a nice loooong mellow trail for at least one ride next year.

Anyhoo let the discussion begin.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Did I hear you mention that you are living in Duluth? For how long? I will be there in grad school in the 07-08 year. 

Anyway, Im thinkin the traditional weekend works best, first weekend in June. 

And I think I could put together a shuttle of the NCT, or there is also great new singletrack in the Hayward area. OR, its fun to peice together all the singletrack from the Cable cluster (rock lake and whatnot) towards 00 and further on. Makes for a disorienting, fun, long day.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope. I just had a building being built in Duluth. Still in East Grand Forks, MN. Home of....home of....well, it's home to SOMETHING I guess. A stinky sugar beet factory.

Early June is cool. Shuttling the NCT is OK but to tell the truth, it's just not as bike friendly as the other trails in my opinion, and I'd rather ride good trails than hike great ones. I think the long patchwork option would be fun, with maybe a cooler stash mid-ride or something similar. I haven't ridden the entire Namakagon in a while so that might be fun.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually, I have a buddy with a house on lower 00 right off some connector trails..... Mmmm Beer. How about a Singletrack Fat Tire backwards? telemark to hayward on singletrack. Mmmm Beer.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

You know, in all the years of going out there, my riding has been exclusively east of Telemark (including the Telemark trails). Other than the year I raced (1989?!?!).

I think a new experience heading west & south would be really cool. I haven't been to Hayward in years. Sign me up.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

A late season NAG in Cable - post FTF - would be solid. I pussed out this year from GFIII fearing damp gnomes. 

If Gnomefest is no mas...can we continue its spirit with a G'NAG?


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmm, good idea. I think GF really takes the cake at that time of year though, which is why NAG is in the beginning. Even though Cable is much prettier in the fall than Wausau. Damn gnomes.


----------

